# I'm new



## elsey_james (Mar 11, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.toc.co.uk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## elsey_james (Mar 11, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## elsey_james (Mar 11, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Most forum members agree 5 years or 60K miles. Some dealers for your 2001 TT will say 80K miles & no time limit, others may say 75K & 5 years.Very confusing I know.This was the advice I received from same dealership, different location on my 2001 TT. To be safe use forum members advice, also get water pump etc changed at same time. Approx £375 from Audi.
Hoggy.


----------



## elsey_james (Mar 11, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Audi dealers (special price) £329 plus water pump... Depends on your location Indy usually cheaper & more reliable.
Hoggy.


----------



## elsey_james (Mar 11, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sorry, independent Audi specialist. Whats your location. Someone will recommend one in your area.
Hoggy.


----------



## elsey_james (Mar 11, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,I wish I lived near APS, most forum members will say ideal.
Hoggy.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yep, APS for me. Won't take my car anywhere else!


----------



## elsey_james (Mar 11, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy New Year then indeed for u on the eve and cusp of this year, welcome to the Club...welcome tothe coolest car this side of the moon...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## elsey_james (Mar 11, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------

